# Accon-Netlink-Pro Config verrammelt



## Ralle

Ich habe einen Accon-Netlink-Pro, ca. 3/4 Jahr alt, rel. selten genutzt. Heute wollte ich ihn an eine SPS anschließen, Power-LED ist grün, nichts geht. Irgendwann bekam ich mit, daß sich die IP-Adresse verstellt hat (ich habe DHCP immer ausgeschaltet!). 192.168.4.49, wohl ein Defaultwert? Nachdem ich die IP meines Laptop umgeändert hatte, kam ich auch auf das Webinterface, da steht Helmholz ???? Ich komme absolut nicht in die Config, der Adapter behauptet immer, Paßwort falsch. Das ist aber immer noch die normale Einstellung von Accon, also ACCON-NetLink-Pro und kein Passwort, das hatte ich nie geändert-

Weiß jemand was hier los ist? Wie komme ich wieder auf den Adapter, um ihn einzurichten?


----------



## lorenz2512

hallo,
mal mit benutzername: _
NETLink PRO

und kennwort: admin    probiert. _[FONT=GLEHI D+ Stone Serif,Stone Serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Hallo Ralle,
kopiere als Benutzername den Gerätename von der Webseite. Bei Helmholz ist dies dann normalerweise "NETLink PRO" statt "ACCON-NetLink-PRO". Einfach dort rauskopieren und verwenden. Das Passwort ist dann wieder wie im Handbuch beschrieben (vor Firmware 1.4 (leer) und danach "admin"). Damit solltest Du die Einstellungen ändern können.


----------



## Ralle

Danke ihr beiden. Ihr lagt voll richtig. Ich habs auch gerade rausgefunden, nachdem mich stutzig machte, daß mein Deltalogic-Adapter nun zu einem Helmholz-Adapter mutiert ist  . Dann kam mir auch der Gedanke, mal die Doku von der Helmholz-Homepage zu laden. Leider hat mich das nun 2 schöne Stunden gekostet.

@Rainer

Ist das normal, daß der alle Werte verliert oder ist das Teil defekt und ich sollte es umtauschen? Ehrlich gesagt wäre mir das zuviel, den andauernd umzukonfigurieren, zumal er default nicht in meine Netze paßt und ich immer meinen Laptop umstellen muß.

PS1: Rainer, ich hab den bei euch gekauft, nun ist es aber plötzlich innen ein Helmholz !!!
PS2: Der Adapter hat nun auch keine Seriennummer mehr X00000000, irgendwas ist da aber faul, oder?


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Hallo Ralle,
das ist absolut nicht normal. Die kompletten Einstellungen liegen im Flash und sind somit vor Spannungsausfällen etc. geschützt. Das was Du beschreibst könnte bei einem Firmwareupdate passieren wenn wärend des Flashens die Spannung weggeht. Da dies nicht der Fall war, würde ich mir das Teilchen gerne ansehen (bzw. ansehen lassen). Melde Dich einfach bei unserem Support, damit wir einen unkomplizierten Austausch durchführen können.


----------



## Ralle

Hallo Rainer,

Danke, das werde ich am Montag in die Wege leiten. Ich hab allerdings gestern noch die neueste FW von eurer HP draufgespielt und der Netlink funktioniert auch, aber er meldet sich halt als Helmholz ohne mit der Seriennummer X000000. Ein Update von Helmholz hat er nie gesehen, habs gerade nochmal auf dem Laptop geprüft, ein verpatztes Update gab es auch nicht, zuletzt hatte ich ihn ja ganz normal im Einsatz, er lag halt länger.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

Guten Morgen

na dann los  damit der Ersatz heute noch raus kann

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Ralle

Ihr seid ja wirklich schnell :-D, das muß ich mal lobend erwähnen.


----------



## Ralle

So, der neue Accon-NetLink-Pro ist heute eingetroffen!!! Ich hab ihn konfiguriert und er funzt. Danke noch mal für den superschnellen Support an DELTALOGIC.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

Ist der Alte schon unterwegs ?

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Ralle

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Ist der Alte schon unterwegs ?
> 
> Bernhard Götz



Aua, das schaffe ich erst am Donnerstag, bin grad voll in einer IB, hoffe aber das reicht !


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

Klar reicht das 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## PLC_Freak

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss diesen alten Thread noch einmal aus der Versenkung holen.
Ich habe heute, nach ewig langer Zeit, mal wieder meinen NetlinkPRO Compact von DELTALOGIC heraus gekramt und wollte
bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich einmal die Einstellungen überprüfen. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass auch mein Netlink zu einem HELMHOLZ
geworden ist. Zudem kann ich weder über die bekannten letzten 8 Stellen der MAC noch über "admin" oder sonst etwas ein neues Passwort setzen
um diesen konfigurieren zu können. Auf Steuerungen kann ich noch immer problemlos über die damals eingestellte IP zugreifen.
Gibt es dafür zwischenzeitlich eine Erklärung?

Ich danke euch!


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

Hallo PLC_Freak,
eine direkte Erklärung habe ich dafür leider nicht, aber es gibt eine Möglichkeit den Adapter in den Urzustand zu bringen.
Bitte unter 07171-916-112 melden oder eine kurze Mail an support@deltalogic.de schicken.
Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## PLC_Freak

Hallo Herr Renschler,

vielen Dank für die Info. Innerhalb welcher Zeiten kann man denn bei Ihrem Support anrufen.
Bin im Moment in einer IBN und würde mich dann morgen melden.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

Kein Problem. Wir sind von Mo bis Fr erreichbar zwischen 08:30 - 16:30.
Eine TeamViewer Verbindung zu einem Rechner, der mit dem NetLink verbunden ist, wäre hilfreich.
Die ursprügliche MAC-Adresse und die Seriennummer, die auf dem NetLink-Gehäuse steht, benötigen wir auch.
Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## Bassme

Sehr geehrte,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, dass ich das Passwort eines Helmholz-Adapters NetlinkPRO Compact nicht kenne. An wen wende ich mich in diesem Fall am besten? 

Ich danke Ihnen im Voraus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Bassme schrieb:


> ich habe das gleiche Problem, dass ich das Passwort eines Helmholz-Adapters NetlinkPRO Compact nicht kenne. An wen wende ich mich in diesem Fall am besten?


Auf Werkseinstellungen setzen ( siehe Handbuch ), danach halt frisch parametrieren.


----------



## Bassme

Das zurücksetzen auf die Werkseinstellungen ist ohne das Passwort nicht möglich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Bassme schrieb:


> Das zurücksetzen auf die Werkseinstellungen ist ohne das Passwort nicht möglich.


Stimmt 😅.

Beim S5-Lan gab es noch ein kleines Knöpfchen für die Werkseinstellung...
Tja, da kannst du ja mal @Rainer Hönle fragen.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

Hallo,
das Passwort lässt sich mit einem Freigabe-Code auf das Standardpasswort zurücksetzen. Dazu muss ein Mail mit der Seriennummer an den entsprechenden Hersteller-Support geschickt werden. Bei DELTA LOGIC: support@deltalogic.de. Der Support schickt dann einen Freigabe-Code, der mit der Software ACCONfigurator verwendet werden kann, um das Passwort zurückzusetzen.
Die Software ACCONfigurator lässt sich hier downloaden:


			https://documents.deltalogic.de/SetupACCONfigurator.zip
		

Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## Bassme

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort, da ich ein Gerät der Marke Helmholz habe und DELTALOGIC nur seine eigenen Markengeräte führt, muss ich mich an Helmholz wenden? oder kann DELTALOGIC mir helfen?


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

Hallo,
besser sie wenden sich an den Helmholz Support. Sie können gern Grüße von mir ausrichten.
Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Wirklich am besten bei einem Helmholzgerät an den Support von Helmholz wenden.


----------

